# Do you use a platform for stiff legged deadlifts?



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

I have been doing this exercise now using a platform about 8 inches high and im noticing that at weights over 100 kg my back is pretty sore and getting the bar off the ground is quite tough(especially after squats!!!)

Was wondering if i should get rid of the platform and just do it with feet on the floor...i could lift a lot heavier but would my hams get hit as hard??right now they are sore after every work out and i get a really deep stretch as i take the bar right to the floor..appreciate any advice!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

if your not using big weights why not just use 10kg plates that way the rom is smaller but 8 inches is crazyness imo


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Might try that then instead for a while...i went to an olympic lifting place a while back and they were using a platform that was much higher..maybe a foot at least..and they were still stretching to the floor from that height!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmm if you're doing SLDL there's no way you should be pulling from a platform.

For platform deads, sure. But definitely not SLDL. That's a sure-fire way to mess up your lower back.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> Hmmm if you're doing SLDL there's no way you should be pulling from a platform.
> 
> For platform deads, sure. But definitely not SLDL. That's a sure-fire way to mess up your lower back.


Depends on your flexability and the weight involved IMHO....

I know guys who do Karate who can stand on a chair and touch the floor with their palms...

I admit though its not for the standard trainee.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

i did notice my back feeling sore the other day which is what made me seek out some info on the net..good thing in a way as i found this forum!!some awesome training advice here


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I love stiff legged dead's but I think you are doing them a little high at 8 inches bro. I think a 2-3 is a big enough stretch or even off the floor is suffice, not to say that its set in stone you cant pull from that range of motion but I would be careful you dont pick up an injury. I pull regular deadlift's standing on a block but keep my stiff legged deadlift's off the ground.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do use a block on SLDL but its only so I can stretch so my hands go down past my shins otherwise I dont get a good enough stretch.

I'm quite flexible in my legs though and this stretch is easy for me, plus I never go above 60kg.

On romanian and normal deads I always lift on the floor.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Well i've given up the platform now for a few weeks..repping 140 kgs now on the stiff legged deadlift and my squats and deads are up as well so it's definitely helped me out..cheers guys!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do SLDL like Dorian did with a slight bend in the knee so when you bent forward the stretch is much more sever without touching or going near the floor


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i do SLDL like Dorian did with a slight bend in the knee so when you bent forward the stretch is much more sever without touching or going near the floor


That sounds like the way i'm doing them now..i don't go right to the floor and my knees are slightly bent and i've definitely noticed the strength benefits of doing them like that..awesome hamstring exercise i reckon and definitely beats that bloody leg curl machine!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion you should always do lying leg curl for Hamstrings followed by SLDL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> in my opinion you should always do lying leg curl for Hamstrings followed by SLDL


Whats your reasoning behind that Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

becuase for me Hamstring curls are what put the mass on the Hamstring muscle....


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> becuase for me Hamstring curls are what put the mass on the Hamstring muscle....


Not for me at least..never got anything out of that machine personally and it's always seemed like a very unnatural movement to me.I just do it now as a light warm up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

joepeeps said:


> Not for me at least..never got anything out of that machine personally and it's always seemed like a very unnatural movement to me.I just do it now as a light warm up.


so lying on your front and bending your knees seems un-natural??

all i can go by are my results and those of the guys i prep and done correctly this movement will put on some serious mass on your hams for me to many guys use way to much weight on this movement...


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> so lying on your front and bending your knees seems un-natural??
> 
> all i can go by are my results and those of the guys i prep and done correctly this movement will put on some serious mass on your hams for me to many guys use way to much weight on this movement...


Well i dont lie on my front and bend my knees much outside of the gym!!

Basically any time you pick something up you are using the same muscles as you would do in a stiff legged deadlift,or a regular deadlift so surely they are more natural movements?

It clearly works for you though so i won't argue with your results


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if it is working for you then stick with it....


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

can you touch your toes? IMO if you can't then you need to stand on the floor.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why do you need to touch your toes in the SLDL????


----------

